# Is My Puppy a 100% GSD??! can you check the photo pls



## Kelmer (May 5, 2013)

Hello, 
Its my first time in the dog world and i dont have any experience, Im becoming more convinced that my puppy which i just bought 6 weeks ago (not from a formal breeder) is not a 100% GSD, although the father is mostly a GSD.
But if its true; can any one confirm this and tell me what could be the other mix breed?! 
Attached is the recent photos of my puppy Max  he is now 3 months old.
Also will his ears stand up? he started moving and controlling the below half of his ears 3 weeks ago.
Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if the parents aren't pure bred the puppy isn't pure bred.
that's Birds and Bee's 101.



Kelmer said:


> Hello,
> Its my first time in the dog world and i dont have any experience, Im becoming more convinced that my puppy which i just bought 6 weeks ago (not from a formal breeder)
> 
> >>>>> is not a 100% GSD, although the father is mostly a GSD.<<<<<
> ...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Cute puppy, but I see no GSD at all.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If there is GSD in your pup, it is very low content. I see mainly a husky mix.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Not pure


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

cute collie / farm dog type -- not a GSD ! just this "although the father is mostly a GSD." gives you the answer -- can't be .


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I definitely see some sort of collie. Adorable dog, though.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Definitely Not a Pure Bred. Great looking dog though, I am sure you will have many fun years with this one. Congratulations!


----------



## Kelmer (May 5, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> Definitely Not a Pure Bred. Great looking dog though, I am sure you will have many fun years with this one. Congratulations!


Thanks allot, he is really energetic and quick learner!


----------



## Kelmer (May 5, 2013)

MiaMoo said:


> I definitely see some sort of collie. Adorable dog, though.


Thanks!! im checking up the border collie mix photos on the net, very much look a like!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Cute pup but I really dont see much if any GSD in there, I see rough coated collie and husky, enjoy him he is adorable


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

no gsd, australian shepherd?


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

looks like possibly shepherd/ catahoula mix


----------



## Kelmer (May 5, 2013)

Thanks Everyone for your interest and reply, Max became a family member already


----------



## Hreed (May 5, 2013)

What do y'all think about this little guy? 4-5 months old. He was a stray that came to work?















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Hreed said:


> What do y'all think about this little guy? 4-5 months old. He was a stray that came to work?
> View attachment 65866
> View attachment 65874
> 
> ...


 not sure if any mix, but looks like a black GSD to me. Good looking pup!


----------



## Hreed (May 5, 2013)

I really hope he is alot German shepherd I've always wanted a black one and boom one shows up at work?? Crazy! He is super hyperactive but listens and respects me so much for only having him about a week, but then again I did rescue him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hreed (May 5, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Hreed said:


> I really hope he is alot German shepherd I've always wanted a black one and boom one shows up at work?? Crazy! He is super hyperactive but listens and respects me so much for only having him about a week, but then again I did rescue him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It sounds like this was meant to be. Grats on your rescue! He looks pretty healthy. Did you check local area to make sure no one is missing him? I know If My boy got loose, I would hope someone would turn him in.


----------



## Hreed (May 5, 2013)

The vet said he weighed 32 lbs and 4-5 months closer to 4 does that sound right?? He just lost another tooth


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sounds like he is doing what he is supposed to do. I think Jonas weighed about that much at 4 mos too.


----------



## Hreed (May 5, 2013)

I live in a small town, and work almost in the middle of nowhere. I already have to pitbulls, and I met this guy on a Friday but knew I didn't need him. But when I came back to work Monday he was IN the dumpster. Which really really upset, and after guilt tripping my girlfriend whom I live with. I brought him home.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hreed (May 5, 2013)

What does Jonas weigh now? How old? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Hreed said:


> I live in a small town, and work almost in the middle of nowhere. I already have to pitbulls, and I met this guy on a Friday but knew I didn't need him. But when I came back to work Monday he was IN the dumpster. Which really really upset, and after guilt tripping my girlfriend whom I live with. I brought him home.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I see, Well I am glad you rescued him for sure. Like I said This sounds like it was meant to happen, and you sound like a very good dog parent. :thumbup: I bet you two become best of buds....Jonas weighs 75 lbs and is almost 16 months old.


----------



## Hreed (May 5, 2013)

He learned sit and lay down today, all in one day. Does it on command after one time saying it. He won't leave me side. How do gsds do house breaking wise? So far no accidents.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Gsd's IMO are the smartest dog on the planet. You should not have any problems potty training it. It is possible of a few accidents, but if you keep on it. It will be a breeze.


----------



## Hreed (May 5, 2013)

Any recommendations on food so he reaches his full growing ootential


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I would use the search on the bar at the top. There is so much info on this site, it will make your head spin.


----------



## Hreed (May 5, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

he looks like a short coat collie, just adorable


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

this is Kelmer's thread.



Hreed said:


> What do y'all think about this little guy? 4-5 months old. He was a stray that came to work?
> View attachment 65866
> View attachment 65874
> 
> ...


----------



## Hreed (May 5, 2013)

I realize that. My post just had alot to do with his question which is why I asked. Sorry!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

looks like border collie X to me..


----------



## Kelmer (May 5, 2013)

What about the ears guys?  is there any indication if the below half is moving, should i wait till he becomes 4 months before i intervene?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

They look like they are half way up in the picture. Give it a few and make sure he has lots to chew on to work them ears and teeth.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Kelmer, your dog is not a GSD. His ears may be naturally down. I don't think you should intervene with them. Let them be, and your pup will be naturally adorable. If there is rough collie in him, those ears should stand somewhat and drop over toward the top. 

He can be anything. 

Hreed, your dog does look like a GSD. There are a lot of posts about feeding GSDs and GSD puppies in the nutrition and maybe the puppy section. I would hope that you ran a found ad in the paper, someone might be missing your boy. You know that the owners did not put him in the dumpster -- that happened after he turned up.


----------



## Hreed (May 5, 2013)

I did not run an ad in the paper but I did but up 2 flyers in both of our local vets with pictures of him. He had no collar or anything on him. It may sound bad but I hope no one calls about him ! I've actually grown pretty attached already. He's so smart, but did have his first accident in the house today. But I'm thinkin about a DNA test. Or should I just let him be and find out in time? I just want him to be a fairly decent sized dog

Kelmer my in-laws have a full grown collie that looks super familiar with your picture. Her ears are bent towards the top lying down. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kelmer (May 5, 2013)

Thanks allot Hreed, Selzer, Loneforce & Doggiedad 

Doggiedad; (Life Without A Dog Is A Life Unfulfilled) is very true! its amazing how quick you get attached to these guys!


----------

